# [risolto] maledetto pitivi

## pau_boex

salve a tutti...

beh da come potete vedere io sono nuovo di queste parti, ma purtroppo la mia mala ciorta (come si dice a napoli) mi porta a postare questo 3d  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

oggi mentre giravo su you tube ho sentito dentro di me la mia parte da regista holliwoodiano che premeva verso le pareti del mio cervello cercando di farsi sentire...

allora visto che avevo qualche oretta da perdere in compilazioni inutili mi son detto..."PERCHÈ NO!"..

così apro la mia consolletta faccio un bel su e scrivo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 " emerge pitivi

...dopo un bel po di trambusto nella mia finestra, ero ormai certo di essere riuscito a trovare un mezzo per esprimere la mia arte soppressa e affossata nel più recondito organo del mio corpo...

purtroppo per il mio organo improvvisamente mi compare questo:

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: pitivi-0.10.1

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/work/pitivi-0.10.1 ...

!!! ERROR: media-video/pitivi-0.10.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1704:   Called src_compile

  pitivi-0.10.1.ebuild, line 32:   Called addpredict '/root/.gconf' '/root/.gconfd' '/root/.gstreamer-0.10'

  ebuild.sh, line 105:   Called die

!!! Usage: addpredict <colon-delimited list of paths>

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/temp/build.log'.

dopo le consuete bestemmie post stop build mi sono scervellato un pò per capire cosa era, ma tutto è stato a dir poco infruttuoso...

beh nn mi resta che confidare in voi, che sicuramente saprete aiutarmi, sopratutto coloro che animati di ottimo spirito sono riusciti ad arrivare al fondo di questa mia bizzarra storia   :Laughing:  ..

aspetto nuove allora...

grazie e ciaoLast edited by pau_boex on Sat Mar 10, 2007 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Multimedia to Forum italiano (Italian).

It's all greek to me, so moved here. Hasta la vista baby.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao e benvenuto   :Wink: 

quello che hai postato è tutto quello che viene stampato in console o hai saltato qualche pezzo?

da quanto hai scritto non si capisce molto bene quale possa essere l'errore, almeno... io non lo capisco. 

mi permetto solo di darti un consiglio, anzi due   :Laughing: 

1° utilizza il BBCode quando scrivi parti di codice, il tutto risulta molto più chiaro per chi legge

2° non utilizzare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS da linea di comando. crea il file in /etc/portage/package.keywords ed inserisci li dentro il nome del pacchetto che vuoi smascherare. ti eviti tanti grattacapi.   :Wink: 

PS: la sintassi del file può essere sia:

```
media-video/pitivi
```

che

```
=media-video/pitivi-0.10.1
```

[edit] tolta s al nome del file[/edit]Last edited by Ic3M4n on Thu Mar 08, 2007 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tu hai detto al tuo sistema non solo di emerge il pacchetto in ~ ma anche tutte le dipendenze ed eventuali pacchetti correlati. Meglio usare portage.keywords sìsì  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Meglio usare portage.keywords sìsì 

 

cioè /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Meglio usare portage.keywords sìsì  
> 
> cioè /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

già già... mi è sfuggita una s di troppo. grazie per la correzione.

----------

## pau_boex

grazie per i consigli li terrò a mente...

cmq l'output è così breve poichè era la seconda volta che provavo ad emergere il pacchetto e quindi dipendenze e download vari dei pacchetti sono già stati fatti...

cmq anche aggiungendo la chiave a package.keywords il risultato nn cambia..

riposto l'output in code stavolta (sbagliando si impara  :Very Happy: ) 

```

bambucha pau # emerge pitivi

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/pitivi-0.10.1 to /

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pitivi-0.10.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: pitivi-0.10.1

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/work/pitivi-0.10.1 ...

!!! ERROR: media-video/pitivi-0.10.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1704:   Called src_compile

  pitivi-0.10.1.ebuild, line 32:   Called addpredict '/root/.gconf' '/root/.gconfd' '/root/.gstreamer-0.10'

  ebuild.sh, line 105:   Called die

!!! Usage: addpredict <colon-delimited list of paths>

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/temp/build.log'.

```

c'è cmq quella strana riga "!!! Usage: addpredict <colon-delimited list of paths>" che secondo me è la chiave del mistero!!:p

beh mi affido alla vostra onniscienza...

a proposito perchè non usare la variabile?? molto più versatile rispetto ad editare ogni volta un file di testo...

allora a presto...CIAO

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: su bugs.gentoo.org ho trovato questo: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169181

inoltre hanno fatto un version bump dell'ebuild in quanto è uscita una nuova versione, quindi magari ti conviene modificare l'ebuild per prendere direttamente quella successiva.

Per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo della variabile da linea di comando i motivi sono semplici e possono essere ridotti ad 1: non scassi la tua installazione. 

mi spiego meglio

Se tu metti ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dici ad emerge per _quella_ _singola_ _installazione_ di prendere software in testing. la volta successiva che lanci emerge lui non lo farà più. quindi potresti, nel caso in cui esista una versione stabile meno recente subire un downgrade del programma.

Inoltre corri il rischio di sostituire molte librerie di sistema con la rispettiva versione in testing rischiando di scassare un po' di cose. 

Smascherando semplicemente il pacchetto con le relative dipendenze _strettamente necessarie_ eviti questo esponendo solo un numero limitato di programmi al problema. Volendo puoi anche selezionare una versione determinata del pacchetto in testing da installare ed emerge ne tiene traccia sempre ed in maniera trasparente.

----------

## pau_boex

beh a quanto ho visto il pacchetto è proprio corrotto...

cmq sono riuscito ad installare la versione precedente..ma purtroppo i guai per me(e di riflesso anche per voi:D) nn sono finiti...

quando avvio sto cavolo di pitivi guardate un pò che mi dice X...

```
pau@bambucha ~ $ pitivi 

The program 'pitivi' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 46 error_code 3 request_code 3 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

uffa perchè nn me ne va bene una...

cmq da quanto ho capito è inutilizzabile sto pitivi con emerge...

beh se nn c'è altra soluzione provero a compilarmelo a manina, sperando di nn perdermi fra milioni e milioni di dipendenze...

aspetto allora un ultimo messagio di speranza...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io proverei con la versione successiva. ti crei un'overlay, sposti ebuild più eventuali file rinominandolo con la versione corretta. il 99% delle volte funziona senza sbattimenti, magari devi eliminare qualche patch oppure aspettare che rendano disponibile il nuovo ebuild.

----------

## pau_boex

okok finalmente...tutto risolto...

allora per prima cosa ho modificato l'ebuild come indicato su bugzilla(solo che nn sapevo che una volta modificato l'ebuild,questo risultava corrotto finchè nn si aggiorna digest con 

```
 ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/pitivi/pitivi-0.10.1.ebuild digest

```

scusatemi ma fino alla settimana scorsa ero uno slackweriano....

cmq in seguito poi, dopo essere riuscito a compilarlo, per quanto riguarda l'errore che "X" nn vuole creare la finestra è dovuto ad un bug interno di pitivi,ovviabile col comando

```
pitivi --sync
```

anche se nn ho capito bene per cosa stia quel sync...

grazie cmq per l'aiuto....al prox tred:D

ciao[/profile]

----------

## Ic3M4n

edita il tuo primo post e metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo   :Wink: 

----------

